# Games that legitimately made you cry



## endoverend (Nov 8, 2014)

Gaming is as much of a venue for strong storytelling as it is for mindless fun. On every platform I own I always try to find the games with the best story, since I feel like I accomplish something when I play those games. And sometimes the games will present a dramatic twist of sweet moment that can push you to the verge of tears, and sometimes pushes you over. These games get rarer and rarer these games, with mindless violence (don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on fun, violent games) dominating the market for PC and consoles, and with mindless frustration and time-passing gameplay dominating the mobile gaming market.

So what games made you cry (or made you come close, at least)? Or, if you have a metallic heart, what games changed your view of the world in some way, or affected you somehow?

For me, the game where I was drained of tears for several weeks was To the Moon for PC. The game is more of a visual novel, with not much gameplay, but the story is told perfectly with the soundtrack, the characters seem genuine, and, although short, To the Moon is the perfect example of an extremely sad story with a bittersweet ending.


----------



## purupuru (Nov 8, 2014)

That's easy. Child of Light


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 8, 2014)

CC:Final Fantasy 7
The death of 



Spoiler



Zack


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky. The ending made me cry for at least 3 hours.


----------



## jonthedit (Nov 8, 2014)

Sonic Adventure Battle 2 : When Sonic got some from eggman


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 8, 2014)

I cannot recall a game making me legitimately cry but I felt quite sad during the ending of Mother 3.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2014)

I was very, very close during the beginning of The Last of Us. It genuinely made me feel sad, which was reassuring as it means I'm still human.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 8, 2014)

D) None of the above because I have no soul and am an emotionless robot. 

I just fill that empty part of me with drugs and hookers and everything is ok


----------



## filfat (Nov 8, 2014)

The Walking Dead.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> D) None of the above because I have no soul and am an emotionless robot.
> 
> I just fill that empty part of me with drugs and hookers and everything is ok


 
Get outta here you heartless junkie.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 8, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Get outta here you heartless, *not piss-yellow-named* junkie.


 
Aww, you didn't have to compliment me to get me to leave


----------



## Tortitamal (Nov 8, 2014)

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future T-T

And please, would you keep your spoilers in spoilers?!


----------



## ohsoroso (Nov 8, 2014)

The end of the beginning of The Last of Us and the end of the first story of Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> CC:Final Fantasy 7
> The death of Zack


 
YES BROTHER
YES


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2014)

The end of mystery dungeon blue & end of mystery dungeon explorers of sky
also Ass creed 3


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 8, 2014)

Superman 64
Little Big Adventure 2


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2014)

I actually almost cried more in The walking dead season 2 when


Spoiler



When that flashback sequence happens when Clementine is talking to lee in her comatose state after she was shot. The whole part where you can pick, "dont ever leave me." and he says he wont, damn near KILLED me inside. I was like YOU'RE LYING, YOU CANT PROTECT HER FOREVER BECAUSE YOU'RE GONNA BE DEAD


----------



## exodus123456 (Nov 8, 2014)

The End of Lunar The Silver Star Story, I was sad because it was over 

The end of FF X

The End of FF IX brought some tears to my eyes too


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2014)

Okami.



Spoiler



dat moment when Issun leaves Amaterasu ;^;


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 8, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> YES BROTHER
> YES




Dont cry, Dont Cry, Dont cry........................


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 8, 2014)

Super Hexagon


----------



## tbb043 (Nov 8, 2014)

The only time a game has made me cry is when it's a game I've been waiting for for a long time, been very hyped for, and it turns out to be utter crap.

It's not that stories can't make me cry, movies and TV have done it, but I can't recall a game's story ever doing it.


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 9, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> The only time a game has made me cry is when it's a game I've been waiting for for a long time, been very hyped for, and it turns out to be utter crap.
> 
> It's not that stories can't make me cry, movies and TV have done it, but I can't recall a game's story ever doing it.


 

Afair some eroge had me quite close, than again i'm also quite sure i'm more likely to get depressed or angry rather than cry so i can't be sure.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2014)

Mighty No. 9 when I realized I couldn't ever get my money back.

I still choke up just thinking about it.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 9, 2014)

G-Senjou no Maou and To The Moon (already mentioned).


----------



## Jayro (Nov 9, 2014)

**Spoiler Alert!**



Spoiler



Silent Hill 1 on PS1, when Lisa Garland realizes she's dead too, like everyone else... ;-;


----------



## bowser (Nov 9, 2014)

Half-Life 3, for not knowing if it's dead or alive.

Jokes aside, the true ending of Zero Escape: 9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors almost choked me up.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 9, 2014)

Persona 4. You just get so attached to the characters. Pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of time got me to cry as well. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future's ending made me cry twice at the end.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 9, 2014)

bowser said:


> Half-Life 3, for not knowing if it's dead or alive.
> 
> Jokes aside, the true ending of Zero Escape: 9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors almost choked me up.


 
You kidding? I got choked up when


Spoiler



Clover turned out to be an enraged ax murderer, and Junpei dies seconds after realizing his girlfriend was killed. The ax ending fucking made me  really scared and really sad at the same time.


----------



## DarkAce0 (Nov 9, 2014)

Skyrim, killing paarthurnax made me very sad.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 9, 2014)

The endings to the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, all of them, but Explorers of Sky, Darkness, and Time takes the cake.

I cried for a 20 minutes after this, it didn't help that I named my main after myself and the partner after my boyfriend.


----------



## TecXero (Nov 9, 2014)

Mother 3


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think I ever literally cried over a game, but there are some moments it got close:

The end of Braid


Spoiler



Even with all those hints and the time mechanic, I simply did not see it coming. I sort of assumed there never was a girlfriend or something. The fact that you HAVE to keep that rewind-button pressed to advance plays greatly into the involvement


 
The mind worm in Limbo


Spoiler



I sort of assumed it was the end of the game, but even when you're SO CLOSE, you are forced to turn back


 
999


Spoiler



Yes, the axe ending. Though the real ending also got to me in a big way


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 9, 2014)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness/Time/Sky Ending. Cried like a bitch.


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmmmm two I've played recently that made me bawl uncontrollably where Umineko and Muv-luv Alternative. Both masterpieces too IMO.
There are a few others but most have already been mentioned.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Nov 9, 2014)

Only once did I see a ending that made me cry and that was for the Mass Effect 3 ending, cause it was just so horrible.. JUST KIDDING!!!

But for realsies

Both the endings for Lunar Silver star story, and the 1st and 2nd endings for Lunar Eternal Blue complete are the only games that ever made me cry. Both games were just so well done story wise, I would go into details  but I don't know how to do those lil spoiler hider thingy's.

A close second would be FF7 when Aeris died, though more so after my first time playing as with most rpg's I asumed she would come back to life or something at some point lol.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 9, 2014)

Valkyria Chronicles was the first to really get me. I cried like a little girl at one point and I just flat out saved, got up and went to bed to cry myself to sleep.
Then some more several times after that.



Spoiler: End of VC spoilers



Especially when Welkin and Alicia's daughter is shown and is called Isara. I crai every tiem.


 
Crisis Core definitely got me at the end. I didn't cry because I was at a friends house with a bunch of people there (was just during lunch on a school day), but dem feels. It took a lot of self control not to.
The only FF game I can say I legitimately loved the story.

I'm sure there's more... a lot of visual novels got me, if those count.
Wanko to Kurasou has a soul crushing final chapter to it. It just takes your feels and beats the shit out of them with a spiked baseball bat.

Clannad got me, though not as bad as the anime did.

Ever 17. Oh god. Takeshi's routes are so freakin' sad. The Sora arc got to me the most.

Family Project was another "beat the shit out of my feels" VN. It's still my favorite of all time. Absolutely fantastic. I wish it was translated a bit better but meh. It conveyed the message well enough. Just top notch 10/10. Chunhua's ending had me sobbing.

Katawa Shoujo got me a few times on a couple arcs. Amazing VN. Dem feels.

Crescendo got me at the end, or near it (been a while).


That's all I can remember (just staring up at my VN collection to see what made me crai).


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2014)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon got me really close to tears. That game actually hurt and had some really gripping dialogue. What sucks is that it's like, what the fuck, it's a Pokemon game, why am I feeling like this? I never thought I would be so attached to that Turtwig that was following me around... -_- I was really blown away by the title, was actually one of the more fun DS games trying to romp through everything.


----------



## Joderb (Nov 9, 2014)

The ending of Assassin's Creed IV, Joel's daughter in The Last of Us, and Isara in Valkyria Chronicles were all very note worthy for me for the feels, but for me, the prize goes to Metal Gear Solid IV for the part near the end with Solid Snake and the microwave corridor. That part really got to me.


----------



## _v3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The endings to the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, all of them, but Explorers of Sky, Darkness, and Time takes the cake.
> 
> I cried for a 20 minutes after this, it didn't help that I named my main after myself and the partner after my boyfriend.




This almost got me to cry, the music that plays alongside the dialogue of the 2 pokemons makes the situation even more sad.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 9, 2014)

The ending of every Pokémon Mystery Dungeon game. But I agree with the others: Explorers of Sky was the worst/best. Especially the stuff in the special episodes (the last one in particular. Terrible dungeon crawling filler, but a story that forced my brain to see the ending multiple times).
As for the last Pokémon Mystery Dungeon game, it takes the cake for having made me feel bad and guilty like nothing else in any other game.


Spoiler



Unlike the other games, this one almost fools you that you will never come back. And I fell for that. Anyway, you do one last mission where your partner asks yourself if you want to come back. I was curious and thought it was a one-way decision like in every pokémon game (you know, where if you press "no" the game forces you to go "yes"). But no, they ACCEPT my no, they accept my wish to not come back. And the game ends with some words on a black background, that ends with "No regrets.". FUCK OFF YES REGRETS ;OOO; I'M SORRY OSHAWOTT I DIDN'T MEAN IT I'M COMING BACK I SWEAR! I don't know why, but it truly made me feel terrible. I'm not doing this for any other game again. If I want to know what it does, I'll go to YouTube or something ._.

By the way I did the mission again and pressed Yes and I got reunited and everyone was happy <3


 
TL;DR New Pokémon Mystery Dungeon, please. I want my feels to be shredded again like you've been doing since almost a decade.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 9, 2014)

Have to agree with all the talk about Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Time/Darkness/Sky
That game hit every chord of feels within me, everything was done right.
I'm not sure any pokemon game can ever hit feels the way those ones did.

oh wait
Foxi4
POKEMON MYSTERY DUNGEON HAS STORY
;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 9, 2014)

People crying while playing Pokemon? You really *are* 10. ;O;


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> People crying while playing Pokemon? You really *are* 10. ;O;


 

Must be that epileptic flashes 

Seriously though, wtf did those games do to those people.


----------



## Saturosias (Nov 9, 2014)

Steins;Gate VN


----------



## Arizato (Nov 9, 2014)

Persona 3 (Twice, during 2 different plot-twists)
Final Fantasy VII
The Walking Dead
To The Moon


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2014)

None because I'm an adult.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 9, 2014)

None, because I'm heterosexual male. But 'Destiny of a Man' by Mikhail Sholokhov almost did. Read the books, kiddos.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 9, 2014)

"heterosexual male" lol as if that's relevant, even the manliest of men cry.

anyway to answer the question um i definitely second whoever said Professor Layton and the Unwound Future, god I hate that ending

Diabolical Box was pretty sad too actually

otherwise nah I haven't really cried because of the story of a game (yet?)


----------



## Tiffani (Nov 9, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption, Lost Odyssey, The Walking Dead, Professor Layton and The Unwound Future, The Last of Us, several Final Fantasy games, Grandia 2, Skies of Arcadia, Tales of Symphonia, etc. 
Yeah, I've cried a lot because of games.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Nov 9, 2014)

Legends of Legaia
The end of Lunar as well
Legends of Dragoon

Man I cry a lot. lol


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 9, 2014)

Valkyria Chronicles
Crisis Core: Final Fantasy 7
Sword of Mana

Them feels


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2014)

Games tend not to have terribly moving stories, terribly new stories or terribly engaging characters on an emotional level, though I seldom struggle to lose myself in a game I do not attach to characters basically ever and when the emotion chip does short circuit itself into action there is also the "it is not real, and if it is based on something real then there is bugger all I can do about it".

I can see being emotional at pokemon though, the amount of disgust and self loathing that reaching the end of one of those would bring... actually there might be some tears.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 9, 2014)

I didn't cry at the end of To The Moon. I just got something in my eye.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 9, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I didn't cry at the end of To The Moon. I just got something in my eye.


Well that's it then - it just went straight to my "must play" list.


----------



## Par39 (Nov 9, 2014)

Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons. That was just cruel, horrible and heartless Q-Q


----------



## endoverend (Nov 9, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The endings to the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, all of them, but Explorers of Sky, Darkness, and Time takes the cake.
> 
> I cried for a 20 minutes after this, it didn't help that I named my main after myself and the partner after my boyfriend.




You literally made me cry just watching it again. And I felt like such a whiny kid when I cried about it the first time. It's like, this game wasn't even that fun, and my partner was just this annoying character the whole time, and why am I so sad?! And the music just fits so perfectly. And the way it presents those flashbacks of everything you did makes having played the entire game worth it just to have seen this ending and to realize that you cared so much about that stupid hunk of pixels that was your partner.


----------



## Super.Nova (Nov 9, 2014)

Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward.
Never cried in my life more than during that game.

Also, the obvious Zack death {:'(


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Goddammit Crystal, you literally made me cry just watching it again. And I felt like such a whiny bitch when I cried about it the first time. It's like, this game wasn't even that fun, and my partner was just this annoying bitch the whole time, and why am I so sad?! And the music just fits so perfectly. And the way it presents those flashbacks of everything you did makes having played the entire game worth it just to have seen this ending and to realize that you cared so much about that stupid hunk of pixels that was your partner.


 
You know what makes it sadder? Watching your partner walk alone, trying so hard to be strong, then just fucking credit rolls. Damn that game knew how to feels.
I've never been so moved by a game's ending before. Although Gates to Infinity got to me as well, like the thought that everyone was just going to forget about you and you just had to leave. Then continuing and the character was just your partner, who would just wake up alone staring at an empty spot next to him/her. So...many...feels.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 10, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You know what makes it sadder? Watching your partner walk alone, trying so hard to be strong, then just fucking credit rolls. Damn that game knew how to feels.
> I've never been so moved by a game's ending before. Although Gates to Infinity got to me as well, like the thought that everyone was just going to forget about you and you just had to leave. Then continuing and the character was just your partner, who would just wake up alone staring at an empty spot next to him/her. So...many...feels.


 
I haven't finished Gates to Infinity. And I bought it on launch day. :\ I guess I was expecting a leap in story like how Explorers had such an amazing leap over Rescue Team in terms of emotional power. But the story just felt dumbed down. I don't know, I recently fell into a pretty cool plot twist and maybe it gets better from here, who knows, but I doubt any game will make me as sad as To the Moon and Explorers of Sky.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 10, 2014)

Just one, FF7. I remember endlessly following all the rumors on how to save or bring her back.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2014)

endoverend said:


> I haven't finished Gates to Infinity. And I bought it on launch day. :\ I guess I was expecting a leap in story like how Explorers had such an amazing leap over Rescue Team in terms of emotional power. But the story just felt dumbed down. I don't know, I recently fell into a pretty cool plot twist and maybe it gets better from here, who knows, but I doubt any game will make me as sad as To the Moon and Explorers of Sky.


 
Gates dumped down a lot of things, but the story is where they improved and picks up later in the game.


----------



## Lord Coolman (Nov 11, 2014)

Everytime the bad guy is beaten. Why can't the villain have a good ending?


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> None because I'm an adult.


 
my dad says that if i cant say nothing nice, than i shouldn’t say anything at all.



the only game i cried was FIFA games... why? cause I payed money for this games.

I cry every tiem.


----------



## Arras (Nov 11, 2014)

Um, let's see...
Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Thingo, To The Moon, Layton Unwound Future, Ghost Trick, Steins;Gate, Ever17, and that's pretty much it afaik.



Guild McCommunist said:


> My dad said if you don't have anything nice to say, say it all.
> 
> Your dad is dumb.


That certainly explains a lot.


----------



## Shinitai (Nov 11, 2014)

You guys should play Gone Home if you like crying. But watch out, that shit is powerful.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 11, 2014)

endoverend said:


> I haven't finished Gates to Infinity. And I bought it on launch day. :\ I guess I was expecting a leap in story like how Explorers had such an amazing leap over Rescue Team in terms of emotional power. But the story just felt dumbed down. I don't know, I recently fell into a pretty cool plot twist and maybe it gets better from here, who knows, but I doubt any game will make me as sad as To the Moon and Explorers of Sky.


You should finish the game. I found the story to be worthy enough to be in a Pokémon Mystery Dungeon game (no, that's not sarcasm). The sad thing is... 



Spoiler



once you beat the story, the story ends. There is nothing more to the game other than upgrading your village and recruiting the poor list of recruitable Pokémon. You don't get a follow-up story after you become the hero, you don't get special episodes... nothing.


 
By the way, am I the only one who thought that To the Moon's ending was incredibly tragic?


Spoiler



You have a guy who saw his brother dying and got scarred for life. He couldn't enjoy anything and he married a woman who loved the child he was before the trauma. He never understood her, he saw her dying, he ended up alone because he was somehow obsessed. Then these guys come up, and... fake the reality for him. We can talk as much as we want about how this is good or bad, if this was applicable IRL, but let's focus on the fact that they let him fulfill his wish for ONE MINUTE and then he dies.
How about your mom is a dickhead who should've paid more attention to your brother, your wife is a self-righteous bitch who could've gone through therapy like the friend's dude did, and I WANT A GODDAMN SEQUEL BECAUSE I WANT TO KNOW WHAT THOSE PAINKILLERS MEANT GOD DAMNIT.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Nov 11, 2014)

Katawa Shoujo. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 11, 2014)

Vipera said:


> By the way, am I the only one who thought that To the Moon's ending was incredibly tragic?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My god, that game was tragic. But at the same time, 


Spoiler



it was a happy ending. I mean they came and fulfilled his dream, right? After all those hardships of his life, his one dream was fulfilled, to go To the Moon.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 11, 2014)

Halo Master Chief Collection's STILL
BROKEN
MULTIPLAYER


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 12, 2014)

Shinitai said:


> You guys should play Gone Home if you like crying. But watch out, that shit is powerful.


 
Are you serious? 

Sure, the story is pretty decent (despite it being little more than a walking simulator). But are there two endings and did I accidentally get the good ending or something? Because...



Spoiler



...once you reach the attic, it turns out that your sister and that girl she's in love with ran away together just before you were scheduled to arrive.

I guess you could cry for relief on that turn of events - I have to say I don't think I was ever happier for people whom I haven't even seen a picture from - but crying would be stretching things.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 14, 2014)

Since it was such a popular vote on this thread I actually bought To the Moon last night and played it for 6 hours straight until I beat it

I feel dead inside

Don't. Don't ever play this game


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Nov 14, 2014)

Phantasy Star 4 on Genesis, when Alys died . . . . . . . . . yeah I caught them feelz


----------



## Muhammad Syafiq (Nov 14, 2014)

This is it.........


Spoiler: Final Fantasy Type-0 Ending


----------

